# Some system tweaks ...

## smack_2k2

1. My monitor shuts off if i don't do anything (even in console). How do i stop that?

2. Superkaramba themes does not report temperatures and fans rotation - i've added support in kernel as module (do i have to compile it into the kernel?) for the winbond chipset that i have. Do i need to add anyhing else ?3

3. I saw an article somewhere telling that you can modify the USB rate up to 500Hz (i've done it in Windows and works) ... any ideea how do i do that in Linux?

----------

## Zyne

you'll have to install lm_sensors to get your temps to show up in any program. I suppose that will also be the case for superkaramba  :Wink: 

dunno about your other problems though...

----------

## SysOP XXL

 *smack_2k2 wrote:*   

> 1. My monitor shuts off if i don't do anything (even in console). How do i stop that?

 

In console the following command to disable blanking:

```
setterm -blank 0
```

In X, this will disable power saving:

```
xset -dpms
```

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Superkaramba themes does not report temperatures and fans rotation - i've added support in kernel as module (do i have to compile it into the kernel?) for the winbond chipset that i have. Do i need to add anyhing else ?3

 

Exactly as Zyne said. I prefer compiling I2C into my kernel though.

 *Quote:*   

> 3. I saw an article somewhere telling that you can modify the USB rate up to 500Hz (i've done it in Windows and works) ... any ideea how do i do that in Linux?

 

I'm not sure about this, but some patchsets have a patch called 'USB Mouse Polling hack', setting the rate to 500Hz. The latest nitro-sources have it for example: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=271255&start=0

I'm using a PS2 mouse, so I haven't tested it (the kernel works great anyway).

----------

## smack_2k2

Thanks guys ...

----------

## smack_2k2

The monitor keeps shutting down .. do i have to entre the comms every reboot or what ?

----------

## chemmett

No, those settings aren't automatically saved or anything. To permenantly disable blanking, you can put the setterm command in your ~/.bashrc or /etc/profile. Then remove the

```
 

Option "DPMS"

```

line from /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

----------

